

Real World Cryptography Workshop - kogir
http://crypto.stanford.edu/RealWorldCrypto/program.php

======
tptacek
This looks really excellent. I'd want to bookmark Rogaway's authenticated
encryption talk, the Royal Holloway TLS record protocol talk, and whatever
Trevor Perrin is talking about.

------
Nursie
Awesome. After doing Dr Boneh's coursera course earlier in the year, which
ought to be compulsory for crypto implementing devs, this looks interesting.
Now can I justify a trip to california in january... Hmmm.

------
dfc
Last years schedule AND videos for most of the talks:

<http://www.newton.ac.uk/programmes/SAS/sasw07p.html>

